# Weekly Photo Challenge #20 for Week of 11/29/15



## wvdawg (Nov 29, 2015)

This week's theme is - distant - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## natureman (Nov 30, 2015)

vlcsnap-2014-11-09-17h43m17s156 by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice view natureman


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes sir!  Quite a view!  Neat shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 30, 2015)

*Stone Mountain*

A distant view, about a mile away, of the "tree" on the broadcast tower atop the mountain.


----------



## natureman (Nov 30, 2015)

Cool shot.


----------



## BERN (Dec 1, 2015)

*Mount Baker*

seen from Olga Washington


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 1, 2015)

Picture postcard perfect Bern!


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 2, 2015)

All of these are great, really like the nature pics


----------



## carver (Dec 3, 2015)

*Distant Sunset*

just looked out the backdoor,was blown away


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 4, 2015)

Beautiful capture Jerry!  Awesome sky!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 4, 2015)

Mighty FINE bunch of shots guys 

Been pretty foggy latey but managed this DISTANT shot


----------



## carver (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks Dennis,love the shots everyone


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 6, 2015)

Great shot Mike!  Is that a barn in the distance?  Looks like a nice hunting spot!


----------

